# shin guardd



## james seacombe (Jan 29, 2015)

After some advice.
In need of some good quality shin and foot guards. Been training in tsuyoi karate ( a kyokushin style ) for some time. So there is some full contact sparing and knock down involved. Currently have some cheap blitz guards, but these offer little protection and constantly move around. Any advice welcome
Cheers


----------



## kitkatninja (Feb 2, 2015)

Having done Shotokan, TSD, Kickboxing and freestyle karate.  I've only used the standard elasticated shin guards.  However I have heard good things about the likes of the Adidas WKF Approved Karate Shin/Foot Protector range and the Venum Elite Adult Shin Guards range.  However haven't had the opportunity to try them as it's been a few years since I competed (don't really want to spend up to £80 for shin guards just for class).

Apart from that, have a word with your association, see what they use/recommend


----------



## Dom_ISK (Feb 2, 2015)

I used these for a few years, although never with the instep guard? Can't buy them without apparently. 

Bytomic Thai Shin Instep Guard Bytomic Martial Arts


----------



## drop bear (Feb 2, 2015)

Dom_ISK said:


> I used these for a few years, although never with the instep guard? Can't buy them without apparently.
> 
> Bytomic Thai Shin Instep Guard Bytomic Martial Arts



instep will stop them moving around.

I have smai brand which is pretty unhelpful generally.

They are not super comfey  but they don't go anywhere


----------



## james seacombe (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone. This has been a great help. Osu


----------

